# Dialer selbst programmieren - Mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen!



## NewOrder (31 Mai 2003)

Hallöchen,

was haltet ihr von der Idee, einen eigenen Dialer zu programmieren, der via ISDN alle paar Sekunden die 0800er-Service Nummern unseriöser Anbieter anwählt...? 

Wenn nur 100 Leute das Teil (vielleicht unbewusst, da selbstinstallierend)  nutzen würden... *grübel*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee

Gruß,
W0LFGANG

P.S.: Das soll kein Aufruf sein, ich spinn einfach mal ein bisschen 'rum, was machbar wäre...


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Mai 2003)

Damit würdest Du ja den Betreiber nicht treffen...


----------



## Hase007 (31 Mai 2003)

*Telefonterror*

Besser währe schon ein Dialer den die Voice Nummern von einen Dialeranbieter anrufen würde. Dann gäbe es zumindest bei denen Telefonterror.
Aber die VoiceNummern muß man auch erst mal wissen und kostenlos sind dieße Nummern leider auch nicht.
Zahlen muß leider immer der brave DAU.


----------



## NewOrder (31 Mai 2003)

*Dialer im Eigenbau*

...hmmm, ihr habt recht...Devil, wen rufe ich denn an, wenn ich die Servicenummern wähle bzw. wer zahlt die Gebühren dafür? Unter 0800-1656640 meldet sich "In-telegance c/o acoreus AG", bis dato bin ich aber noch nicht einmal durchgekommen; habt/hattet ihr da mehr Glück?

Gruß,
W0LFGANG


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2003)

Freilich sind die zu erreichen, doch telefonisch kommst Du da nicht weit. Am besten wäre ein Fax oder eher noch ein Brief - daraufhin wird Dir eine treffende Antwort erteilt. Die Kompetenz der Hotlines ist oft nicht brauchbar und außerdem haben die genaue Richtlinien, wie sie Anrufer abwimmeln sollen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2003)

.... habe ich vergessen - In-telegence ist der Provider bzw. Reseller und acoreus sitzt bei denen mit im Boot, ist aber bereits ein selbständiges Mahn- und Inkassobüro.
NewOrder - verwehre Dich in Deinem ersten Anschreiben gleich gegen die Einschaltung eines Inkassodienstes, so dass In-telegence selbst tätig werden muss (auch wenn das dann auch wieder acoreus erledigt).


----------



## bahnrolli (1 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialer selbst programmieren - Mit gleicher Münze heimzah*



			
				NewOrder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> was haltet ihr von der Idee, einen eigenen Dialer zu programmieren, der via ISDN alle paar Sekunden die 0800er-Service Nummern unseriöser Anbieter anwählt...?
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,

Technisch wäre das sicher möglich für die Leute, die in dieser Materie stecken. Ob das aber auch zweckmäßig oder sinnvoll ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

*Denn*

Ich unterscheide mich im Handeln und meinen Absichten schon dadurch von diesen Leuten, dass ich nicht ihre Mittel verwende (auch wenn das sehr naiv klingt).

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialer selbst programmieren - Mit gleicher Münze heimzah*



			
				bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterscheide mich im Handeln und meinen Absichten schon dadurch von diesen Leuten, dass ich nicht ihre Mittel verwende


Volle Zustimmung von hier
 :thumb:


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialer selbst programmieren - Mit gleicher Münze heimzah*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> bahnrolli schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:respekt:    :dafuer:  und noch  :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

